# Aviemore centre Four Seasons / Strathspey Hotel



## auldaviemore (Jan 7, 2014)

Just over 10yrs ago this place was a thriving holiday hotel with about 250 rooms, ALL FULL, especially at Xmas time.

Then the MacDonald's moved in and closed it, emptied the pool in the leisure club, shut it all down and VOILA, an instant destruction of hundreds of families memories.

These photos were taken today, 02 Jan 2014, and if you look carefully you'll see the tearstained ghosts of the past sitting in the chairs ...

An abomination to the beautiful history that once was the Aviemore Centre, circa 1966-1998 (when THEY moved in...)

And as a by-note, how can they afford a £1Million golf clubhouse and leave an ENTIRE hotel to rot? (Where's the money going? - in the pockets of the already RICH!)

** They actually said that having locals (residents) in the centre (as it is now) doesn't fit in with their 'corporate image'............ 

Rest In Peace Old Aviemore Centre

And the greatest shame is - NO-ONE THERE IN CHARGE CARES !


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 7, 2014)

Can remember when this was open, thanks for posting. Madness indeed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 8, 2014)

That is a f---ing crime to allow it to stand empty but I guess money talks,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boatbird (Jan 9, 2014)

We were up here in November- saw the hotel was closed but didn't get a chance to mooch. Such a shame what they've done to the town, they've killed off so much there. Tons of fond memories of Santa Claus land and the ice rink and go karts!


----------



## wolfism (Jan 11, 2014)

Interesting to see it as it is now … but to be fair, if the hotel was busy and making money for Macdonalds, they would have kept it open. The Aviemore Centre was a half-hearted attempt to create a "resort", but never achieved the cachet required and the skiing season isn't reliable enough in Scotland, anyhow.


----------

